# Toy vendor reset



## TargetMcFly (Jul 28, 2021)

So our vendor aisle for toys will be swapping aisles (damn it) and shrinking into four sections (one for neca) but on planogram it doesn't say for the 3 sections if it belongs to MJ Holding or Excell ( just says scan based trading) like it does in the past. Any thoughts on who gets what?

Maybe there was communications about that I missed.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 30, 2021)

I didn’t think there was going to be adjacency changes for this transition. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Jul 31, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> I didn’t think there was going to be adjacency changes for this transition. Guess I was wrong.



I thought so too until I actually looked at the POG. The vendor aisle changed from Toy Test 2 to Toy Test 1 basically.


----------

